# Bud light final results?????????????



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious how much the leader board changed from yesterday?


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL... maybe no one has sobered up enuff yet to post them...  :letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Heard Dreamweaver (forum member) finished with a 2nd place King at 45lbs.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Team "Hammer Time" held on to first place dolphin!! hard to believe that little dolphin won!! 15.08#'s. we had a BIG wahoo on for about 20 min. and the hooks pulled!! man that was tough. we did not fish sunday due to weather.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay Peacher finished 2nd in the amberjack division and had a huge king to weigh in on Sunday but missed the weigh in time by a few minutes.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *reelthrill (6/23/2008)*Clay Peacher finished 2nd in the amberjack division and had a huge king to weigh in on Sunday but missed the weigh in time by a few minutes.


How big is HUGE. We had a 40 plus, but our inline filters caught plugged by some bad gas. Won't say where the gas came from. We were sitting 5mi south of Perdido pass at 5:30pm from our 70 mile run back in.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

a few of the results I can remember from the Offshore

*King*

1st Relentless 48.xx

2ndDream Weaver 46 or so

3rd ??????

4th ??????

5th Airborne 41.??

6th My Dinghy 41.??

7th ??????

8th Kwazar 

9th ??????

10th ?????? 34# range

*Snapper*

1st Snapper Trapper 26.??

*AJ*

1st Nolo Contendre 74.??

*Hoo*

1st ????????? 39.??

*Dolphin* 

1st Hammertime 15.??


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reelthrill (6/23/2008)*Clay Peacher finished 2nd in the amberjack division and had a huge king to weigh in on Sunday but missed the weigh in time by a few minutes.
> ...


It was definitlely well over the 40lb. mark.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *brnbser (6/23/2008)*a few of the results I can remember from the Offshore
> 
> *King*
> 
> ...




so if it wasn't for bad gas we would been 4th or 5th???:banghead


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't get to brag very often, We took 1st in the Shallow Water Slam. #14.65

Anybody want to buy a 17' Sundance?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *cutbait (6/23/2008)*Don't get to brag very often, We took 1st in the Shallow Water Slam. #14.65
> 
> Anybody want to buy a 17' Sundance?




Good Job! Not bragging when you actually did it!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to give a big pat on the back to Savannah Norris. She was our junior angler. She hung in there all weekend offshore in some pretty bad conditions. She took home 2nd for junior angler in the King mackerel division. :clap If only we could have bettered our day one fish to stay on the board for small boat on day 2 :banghead


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Cutbait - That is awesome!

Here is the one that we did not get to weigh-in. My DumbArse thought the scales closed at 6 PM vs 5 PM. We arrived at 5:10 PM. Congratulations to all of the winners and the tournament organizers for another great tournament. 

Who got caught in the Thunderstorms? Man, That was a mess!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great tournament as always. We have fished quite a few tournaments over the years. Having the scales at Flounders is by far my favorite environment.

Our fish ended up 2nd at 46.20lbs. We also caught a wahoo that went 43lbs. We got the snot beat out of us going out both mornings but theafternoons were nice. First day we went through the edge of 3 thunderstorms. The second day we only had one storm on the way out, but we went dang near into the middle of it and it was nasty. Cold, white capping like crazy, gusting 20-30, thank God it didn't stay around all day.

Congrats to alll who placed.


----------



## Strike Zone (Jun 12, 2008)

we placed 3rd with a 28,83 hoo , never thought that would hold all in all a great tourney.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reelthrill (6/23/2008)*Clay Peacher finished 2nd in the amberjack division and had a huge king to weigh in on Sunday but missed the weigh in time by a few minutes.
> ...




Frenzy,

Which day was this... I saw you about 45 miles from Pen Pass around 1:30 pm... did you head out further to catch that 40 at the last second?? Sounds like the mid west had a fairly good bite Sunday afternoon!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We won the 1st cobia and would have been 4th place 23 and under king at 32.?? lbs but the cobia paid more!

With all the crapy storms we wernt able to get out to our super hot spot right now!! Oh well... save um for the rodeo!!

Does anyone know anything about where those guys fished frm Panama City??? Im thinking some rocks to the east!! They TORE it up!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *GOTCHA TOO (6/23/2008)*We won the 1st cobia and would have been 4th place 23 and under king at 32.?? lbs but the cobia paid more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You talking about Cazador?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry guys, I have been busy busy wrapping it up...

Bud Light King Mackerel Cobia Tournament

King Mackerel

1. Relentless 48.07

2. Dreamweaver 46.20

3. Cazador 45.62

4. Sea Hagg 44.43

5. Airborne 41.78

6. My Dingy 41.40

7<SUP>.</SUP> Backlash 35.84

8. Kwazar 35.48

9. Long Run 34.75

10. A2 34.26

Small Boat Division 

1. Byrd Dog 38.74

2. Crisis 37.67

3. Rocketman 32.71

4. Soused 30.00

5. Carried Away 25.17

Wahoo 

1. Deep End Hole 38.81

2. Lunasea 34.82

3. Strike Zone 28.83

Amberjack

1. Nolo Contendre 75.39

2. Brown Eyed Girl 35.73

3. Mandingo 26.87

Cobia

1. Gotcha Too 39.33

2. Reel Pleasure 33.98

Dolphin

1. Hammertime 15.07

2. Double Down 10.82

Red Snapper

1. Snapper Trapper 25.33

2. Badfish 21.38

3. Pound 4 Pound 16.12

Mystery Weight 

Cazador 29.54

Lady Angler

Day 1 Kristen Zaros 37.67

Day 2 Lisa Whitsett 31.06

Cape Horn Bonus 63.04

Boater?s World Shallow Water Slam

Grand Slam

1. Reel Job 14.65

2. Cut Bait 13.76

3. Team George?s Marine Electronics 12.73

4. Hawkeyes 12.34

5. T-Bone12.26

Redfish

1. Strike Zone II 7.62

2. Chris? Boat 6.80

3. Hot Spots Fishing Charters 6.56

Flounder

1. Portofino Adventures 3.46

2. Team KGYN 2.93

3. T-Bone 2.80

Speckled Trout

1. Natural Lite 5.96

2. Anchor Pest Control II 5.25

3. Hewes Your Daddy 5.02

Lady Angler 

Day 1 Donna Powers 6.98

Day 2 Julie Weaver 4.55

Mystery Weight

Anchor I 4.02

Usa Digital Junior Angler Division

King Mackerel

1. Rob Smith 27.61

2. Savannah Norris 21.09

3. Nick Kessler 20.59

In-shore 

1. Tyler Maxwell 6.18

2. Nick Guffey 5.68

3. Blake Norwood 4.74

Spanish Mackerel

1. Jordan Cartledge 1.84

2. Cole Guffey .84

Coastal Canvas Junior Angler

Trae Ramsey


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, 

THANK YOU FOR PUTTING ON ONE HELL OF A TOURNAMENT!:bowdown


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *GOTCHA TOO (6/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Feeding Frenzy (6/23/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *DreamWeaver21 (6/23/2008)*Great tournament as always. We have fished quite a few tournaments over the years. Having the scales at Flounders is by far my favorite environment.
> 
> Our fish ended up 2nd at 46.20lbs. We also caught a wahoo that went 43lbs. We got the snot beat out of us going out both mornings but theafternoons were nice. First day we went through the edge of 3 thunderstorms. The second day we only had one storm on the way out, but we went dang near into the middle of it and it was nasty. Cold, white capping like crazy, gusting 20-30, thank God it didn't stay around all day.
> 
> Congrats to alll who placed.


Don't forget about the 2 water spouts on Sat. the 2 on sun.,almost getting struck by lightning twice the 30mph wind and sideways rain while we were trying to get to Tacky Jacks from VK 209 to have a bloody mary and watch TWC and dry out while we while we we were having our cocktails. Man they make a mean bloody.:letsdrink


----------



## fool4fishing (Oct 29, 2007)

We ended up with the 1st place King Jr. Angler awardand 2nd place in the Cobia division. It was a great tournament and we had a blast.



















For those of you that don't know, hats off to John Kvartek and the crew of his boat Special K's. They lost almost an entire day of fishing on Saturday due to performing an "at sea" rescue of two fisherman aboard a sinking 31'Fountain in horrible conditions. I hate to think what might have happened if John and his crew had not been there.

Way to go John! :clap


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fool4fishing (6/26/2008)*
> 
> For those of you that don't know, hats off to John Kvartek and the crew of his boat Special K's. They lost almost an entire day of fishing on Saturday due to performing an "at sea" rescue of two fisherman aboard a sinking 31'Fountain in horrible conditions. I hate to think what might have happened if John and his crew had not been there.
> 
> Way to go John! :clap


I second that - Very noble act by John and his boys. Those folks would have died if he would not have picked them up.


----------

